# Preliminare Milan: la firma a settembre? Il 16 agosto fissato...



## admin (3 Agosto 2016)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 3 agosto 2016, riporta delle novità riguardanti la cessione ( o presunta tale, NDR) del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo la rosea, il prossimo 16 agosto potrebbe esserci un incontro tra Fininvest ed i cinesi per fare il punto della situazione ed aggiornarsi. La data più probabile per la firma del preliminare, se si firmerà, resta fissata alla fine di agosto. Ma dalle ultime indiscrezioni filtra che ci potrebbe essere l'ennesimo rinvio: a settembre. 

Detto questo, l'unica cosa certa è che i cinesi non parteciperanno al mercato del Milan. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, potrebbero arrivare i 15 milioni (ai quali vanno comunque tolti i soldi spesi per Lapadula) dei quali si è già tanto discusso.

In tutto ciò, il Milan è una società praticamente ferma e bloccata. A tutti i livelli.


--------


Notizie precedenti:



Ultime news sulla cessione del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, gli ultimissimi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa con i cinesi dopo la smentita di Gancikoff e Galatioto riguardo le notizie dalla Cina che parlavano di trattativa ormai tramontata.


Pira (CNBC - Milano Finanza): Stop alla trattativa Milan-Cina non trova riscontri in ambienti Fininvest. Secondo quanto riporta l'AGI la trattativa in esclusiva è scaduta il 15 luglio, il Milan ha inviato una lettera per ribadire che la volontà è quella di continuare a trattare ma ha lasciato le porte aperte ad altri acquirenti. Infatti, come sottolineano fonti Fininvest, sono arrivate altre due offerte sul tavolo con cifre che non si discostano da quelle offerte dai cinesi. Ora l'unica trattativa è con Galatioto, anche lui ha negato lo stop. Il possibile closing (o preliminare, ndr) è il 16 agosto, ma ci sono le altre due offerte. Le parti continuano a trattare, ma ci sono comunque delle situazioni tecniche che devono essere chiarite e degli ostacoli da superare.


Secondo Luca Pagni de La Repubblica si sta lavorando per chiudere entro Ferragosto con i cinesi rappresentati da Galatioto.


Campopiano:"Siamo arrivati al bivio. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se la cessione andrà in porto o se salterà definitivamente. Uno degli oggetti del contendere è rappresentato dalla posizione di Adriano Galliani. E si sta discutendo anche sui rinnovi di contratto, come quello di Montolivo alla cifra (monstre, NDR) di 18 milioni di euro lordi totali. Questi soldi vanno scorporati dal prezzo finale d'acquisto o ci rientrano? Sono temi che stanno creando un muro contro muro tra le parti.

Suma a TL: Non c'è più alcuna trattativa, con Galatioto e Gancikoff c'è accordo su tutto. Manca però la solidità economica alle spalle. O si trovano i soldi e il Milan verrà ceduto o sarà ancora il Milan di Berlusconi e Fininvest.


----------



## massvi (3 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Suma a TL: Non c'è più alcuna trattativa, con Galatioto e Gancikoff c'è accordo su tutto. Manca però la solidità economica alle spalle. O si trovano i soldi e il Milan verrà ceduto o sarà ancora il Milan di Berlusconi e Fininvest.



Ah beh, e' come andarsi a comprare una fuoriserie ma non avere i soldi per pagarla. Però torni a casa con l'accordo con il venditore.


----------



## Riverinho (3 Agosto 2016)

Praticamente da mesi avevamo la stampa di partito che parlava di un Milan praticamente venduto ad una cordata pazzesca, quando gli stessi membri della cordata rispondevano con No Comment o Smentite varie. (Evergrande, Baidu, Alibaba, Suning).
Ma la stampa continuava e continuava, fino a che poi sono usciti purtroppo fuori i nomi dei veri cinesi.

E sul forum ancora a parlare di Li, di Ma, etc...

Boh.

A me pare che si sia andati con molta logica, se si esclude cosa dicono i giornali.


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 3 agosto 2016, riporta delle novità riguardanti la cessione ( o presunta tale, NDR) del Milan ai cinesi. Secondo la rosea, il prossimo 16 agosto potrebbe esserci un incontro tra Fininvest ed i cinesi per fare il punto della situazione ed aggiornarsi. La data più probabile per la firma del preliminare, se si firmerà, resta fissata alla fine di agosto. Ma dalle ultime indiscrezioni filtra che ci potrebbe essere l'ennesimo rinvio: a settembre.
> 
> Detto questo, l'unica cosa certa è che i cinesi non parteciperanno al mercato del Milan. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, potrebbero arrivare i 15 milioni (ai quali vanno comunque tolti i soldi spesi per Lapadula) dei quali si è già tanto discusso.
> 
> ...



Di tutto un po'. Più che un incontro importante, quello del 16 prossimo dovrebbe piuttosto considerarsi il termine entro il quale le parti devono procedere alla sottoscrizione del preliminare, pena lo scioglimento degli impegni già assunti ormai tre mesi fa, ed ulteriormente rinegoziati a luglio sulla base di una ipotesi di cessione della totalità del pacchetto azionario in mano a Fininvest. Motivazioni correlate a rinnovi contrattuali già assunti in precedenza dal venditore sono poco funzionali ad uno stato dei negoziati in cui è stata raggiunta l'intesa su oggetto e prezzo, intesa verificata poi con due due diligences in essere a cavallo del 10 maggio. Qui si parla ormai di attivare le garanzie bancarie per l'acconto dei 50-100 milioni promessi alla sottoscrizione del preliminare, o di lasciar perdere (improbabile). Ed il problema è nel campo cinese, di consenso totale dei consorziati all'affare e di denaro. Fininvest è in grave difficoltà in questo momento, ma non deve lasciare che il male che attinge il Milan metastatizzi nell'inerzia. Non può, è esposta a bilancio per centinaia di milioni nei confronti del club, è il suo principale creditore, deve vendere per realizzare la plusvalenza che benefichi i suoi conti, e scongiuri l'ipotesi devastante del fallimento o della liquidazione con svendita ai creditori bancari per pagare i debiti consolidati. Fare bene, che' ormai fare presto è inutile.


----------



## zico (3 Agosto 2016)

A mio parere la storia è molto più semplice di quello che sembra: hanno pagato galatioto per trovare qualcuno che prenda il Milan e farci i soldi ma dietro non c'è nessuno solo fumo per tenere buoni i tifosi nei mesi di mercato. Vedrete non succederà nulla speravano muovendo le acque che qualcuno si facesse avanti , così non è stato e lentamente si andrà alla rovina , non dico fallimento ma potrebbe essere un'occasione per vendere ad un preziosi o Ferrero di turno, ci aspettano tempi veramente tristi tristi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Agosto 2016)

E come sempre i peggiori pessimisti qua dentro erano fin troppo ottimisti


----------



## martinmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

Suma è di un ridicolo cosmico...è da un mese che sta gufando a più non posso per la non cessione senza nemmeno tanto mascherarsi ridicolizzando i cinesi,atteggiamento inaccettabile...deve essere uno dei primi a sloggiare in caso di vendita perchè non è un Milanista ma Berlusconiano.


----------



## Black (3 Agosto 2016)

forse alla fine le trattative stanno andando avanti più spedite ora di prima, ma senza giornalisti che sparano date a noi sembra il contrario.
Però è innegabile che questi 3 mesi sono stati estenuanti per noi tifosi. C'eravamo tutti illusi di vivere un estate di calciomercato ed invece è la peggiore di sempre (anche se piuttosto di vedere il Gallo spacciare acquisti tipo Traorè o Matri per rinforzi è meglio così).
Veramente difficile essere ottimisti in questo periodo. Ma sappiamo tutti che lo dovranno vendere il Milan, non ha senso continuare in questa situazione. Se fallisce questa trattativa Silvio darà la colpa ai cinesi di tutto, ma la società prima o poi la dovranno vendere comunque. Non possono continuare in eterno con Galliani, i parametri zero, e nuovi allenatori


----------



## ps18ps (3 Agosto 2016)

anche a maggio, dopo un po di rinvii, campopiano parlò di ultimatum e allo scadere fininvest firmò. Speriamo che succeda cosi anche adesso...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2016)

La cosa più triste era che 1 mese fa, anzi addirittura 2, c'era gente che affermava, su spinta di giornalisti "informati", che il fondo era ADDIRITTURA già stato creato e i soldi versati.

Neanche i fratelli Andersen


----------



## robs91 (3 Agosto 2016)

Il rinvio a settembre è un qualcosa di fantastico.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il rinvio a settembre è un qualcosa di fantastico.



Lo sognavi da tempo vero?


----------



## Gas (3 Agosto 2016)

Comunque sono bravi. Questa volta ci siamo cascati davvero in tanti bisogna ammetterlo, quelli che affermavano che fosse un'altra pagliacciata erano in assoluta minoranza fino a qualche tempo fa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2016)

Situazione grottesca ai limiti del paranormale..

In queste condizioni tifare è davvero ridicolo..


----------



## danjr (3 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Suma è di un ridicolo cosmico...è da un mese che sta gufando a più non posso per la non cessione senza nemmeno tanto mascherarsi ridicolizzando i cinesi,atteggiamento inaccettabile...deve essere uno dei primi a sloggiare in caso di vendita perchè non è un Milanista ma Berlusconiano.


Con il senno di poi il più ridicolo, invece, è Campopiano


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

A me pare perfino impossibile che nessuno voglia prendersi una delle squadre più gloriose e storiche del pianeta...scommetto che appena il nano crepa ci sarà la fila di acquirenti...secondo me comunque sono troppi anni che facciamo schifo per chiedere quel prezzo...e siamo indebitati fino al collo...


----------



## Butcher (3 Agosto 2016)

#nerosurosso #tuttoprocede


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me pare perfino impossibile che nessuno voglia prendersi una delle squadre più gloriose e storiche del pianeta...scommetto che appena il nano crepa ci sarà la fila di acquirenti...secondo me comunque sono troppi anni che facciamo schifo per chiedere quel prezzo...e siamo indebitati fino al collo...



Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo:

SONO AFFARI!

Tutti vogliono il Milan ma nessuno spende questa cifra

Come gli stalli con i cinesi, stessa cosa, il problema sono semplicemente i SOLDI


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Agosto 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> #nerosurosso #tuttoprocede



Aggiungiamo anche un bel #conlacaccafinoalcollo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Agosto 2016)

La trattativa è entrata in fase di stallo in dirittura d'arrivo quando alle parole (anche scritte) dovevano seguire atti concreti... i più importanti per chiudere l'accordo...ovvero... ''I danèèèè'''....ma siamo sicuri che questi Cinesi abbiano la forza economica per acquistare il Milan?
O sono dilettanti allo sbaraglio che una volta arrivati al dunque si sono resi conto di essersi infilati in un qualcosa molto più grande di loro?
Io non so dare risposte a queste domande...mi restano solo dubbi,dubbi ed ancora dubbi...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2016)

*Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo:
> 
> SONO AFFARI!
> 
> ...



Ah certo per forza...infatti ho detto che appena creperà ci sarà la coda...tanto fininvesti pur di liberarsene lo svende


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*



Devono sbrigarsi a uscire i grani richiesti e bella finita....hanno rotto pure loro


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La cosa più triste era che 1 mese fa, anzi addirittura 2, c'era gente che affermava, su spinta di giornalisti "informati", che il fondo era ADDIRITTURA già stato creato e i soldi versati.
> 
> Neanche i fratelli Andersen



Avevo completamente rimosso il fondo da 1 un miliardo e mezzo  L'unico fondo è quello che stiamo continuando a scavare purtroppo.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*



Ormai si sta preparando il terreno per il gran finale di questa commedia


----------



## IronJaguar (3 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*



Gli ennesimi compratori senza volto, nome e soldi? 
Baggianate.

Il peggiore resta comunque Campopiano, ne ha sparate di ogni. 
Resterà negli annali il fondo da un miliardo e mezzo già costituito e ora salta fuori che il problema sono 6 milioni lordi per Montolivo 

A chi gli ha detto oggi "con tutte le cose che avevi detto e che non si sono realizzate dovresti cambiare informatori" lui ha risposto "o forse devono cambiare venditori/compratori".

Si è rivelato per il troll disinformato che è da due mesi a questa parte, incommentabile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Gli ennesimi compratori senza volto, nome e soldi?
> Baggianate.
> 
> Il peggiore resta comunque Campopiano, ne ha sparate di ogni.
> ...



Si hai ragione...su Pasquale ci sono rimasto male perchè ci avevo fatto davvero affidamento...invece si è dimostrato solo un arrivista che non sa ammettere: ok ho sbagliato....
Perchè posso capire che l'informatore abbia cannato alcune cose...ma lui era proprio sicuro per dio...inqualificabile...è diventato uno dei tanti (probabilmente lo era già prima ma non me ne ero accorto)...in ogni caso anche uno dei più positivi di tutto il forum oggi è andato a comprare la vasella per facilitare il trapasso...che bello.


----------



## mabadi (3 Agosto 2016)

Nella telenovella ci manca il grande colpo a sorpresa.
O l'arabo Prince Alwaleed

oppure, proprio da film, il messicano Carlos Slim Helú

Onestamente non so voi ma sono esausto, demotivato, scoraggiato prima ancora dell'inizio del campionato.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Agosto 2016)

A titolo informativo tra ieri e domani non doveva esserci un cda straordinario di Fininvest? Oppure pure quella era un'altra balla?


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*



sicuramente una sarà di mr bee soci pronti pure a pigliarsi la maggioranza, l'altra immagino sia una cordata russa o araba, mancano solo loro ormai per il circo


----------



## Black (3 Agosto 2016)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Gli ennesimi compratori senza volto, nome e soldi?
> Baggianate.
> 
> Il peggiore resta comunque Campopiano, ne ha sparate di ogni.
> ...



concordo questa di Montolivo è un'uscita assurda.

comunque nessuno sa niente di niente, è sempre più chiaro.


----------



## sette (3 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*



Sì, vabbè, "Il Giornale": un insulto all'intelligenza.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Agosto 2016)

il giornale è la voce del padrone-.


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*



Sarà pure una mossa strategica ma evidenzia anche pezzarculismo non da poco. 

Però continuo a chiedermi perchè non ci siano mai state nemmeno voci di acquisto da parte di arabi. Oggi più tamarro del marchio milan che ci può essere? Mi stanno deludendo.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Avevo completamente rimosso il fondo da 1 un miliardo e mezzo  L'unico fondo è quello che stiamo continuando a scavare purtroppo.



Io invece ricordo bene.

Perchè è quel genere di cosa che ti fa scattare la molla, ti fa capire quando un giornalista è un cialtrone oppure no.


Ero Campopiano/dipendente anche io, ma dopo questa notizia, poi non avveratasi, basta.

E' una di quelle news che o ti inventi di sana pianta oppure sono vere.

Direi che la storia ha parlato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*




Comunque mi ricorda tanto quando ero in trattativa per comprare una moto e mi era stato detto che c'erano altri 2-3 ragazzi interessati...ovviamente era per mettermi premura, infatti il giorno dopo ho fatto il bonifico ahah


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

*Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *


----------



## Nils Liedholm (3 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Suma è di un ridicolo cosmico...è da un mese che sta gufando a più non posso per la non cessione senza nemmeno tanto mascherarsi ridicolizzando i cinesi,atteggiamento inaccettabile...deve essere uno dei primi a sloggiare in caso di vendita perchè non è un Milanista ma Berlusconiano.



Suma è spiazzato perchè non sa più che deretano deve leccare!


----------



## Nils Liedholm (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



Campopiano ma che mestiere fai?


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



E' arrivato realmente alla canna del gas....


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



Non ho parole per commentare tutto ciò. Deluso da Campopiano.


----------



## Butcher (3 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale Fininvest avrebbe altre due offerte sul tavolo per l'acquisizione del Milan. Non si conoscono gli ipotetici nuovi pretendenti all'acquisto della società meneghina, però a questo punto i cinesi devono sbrigarsi a sciogliere gli ultimi nodi di questa travagliata trattativa.*



Così hanno il teatrino pronto per l'anno prossimo! Aaaaah...carta conosciuta!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



Si parla tutto al passato, ma già avevo capito tutto iniziano di nuovo ad uscire nomi ridicoli bidoni ecc normale che finiva cosi, ovviamentea loro non frega niente tanto alla fine siamo noi tifosi che ci rimettiamo presi in giro da tutto il mondo.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



_Mi fido solo di Pasquale_


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

Da notare come soltanto ieri Campopiano disse che l'esclusiva non era scaduta!! ma ci prende in giro?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



E chissà come mai tutto ciò si sarebbe sgretolato...mi chiedo proprio il PERCHÉ....vi giuro...avessi quei 2 pagliacci davanti li strozzerei con le mie mani.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E chissà come mai tutto ciò si sarebbe sgretolato...mi chiedo proprio il PERCHÉ....vi giuro...avessi quei 2 pagliacci davanti li strozzerei con le mie mani.



ma si era capito....quando ti dicevo che sei troppo ottimista era per questo. E' evidente che qualcosa non va.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Agosto 2016)

Campopiano di sicuro dice una cosa vera, ma questo non significa che ormai stia buttando notizie a caso solamente per promuovere l'orrendo programma che fanno su La7.

L'unica cosa da fare è smettere di seguirlo su Twitter, altro non possiamo fare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma si era capito....quando ti dicevo che sei troppo ottimista era per questo. E' evidente che qualcosa non va.



Guarda mi prudono le mani...se sta cosa non va in porto davvero son riusciti a rovinarmi una delle passioni che avevo più a cuore...non riesco nemmeno ad esprimere a parole il nervoso


----------



## __king george__ (3 Agosto 2016)

il bello è che tutti si chiedevano "ma perchè il corriere dello sport da tanto risalto a Fedele e non a Campopiano riguardo al milan,visto che hanno 2 linee opposte?"
purtroppo ora abbiamo la risposta...perchè Fedele diceva la verità mentre Campopianomaparlotanto diceva ca........


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Agosto 2016)

Ma se Campopiano non è credibile, non lo è neanche quando dice che la cordata si è sfaldata, quindi perchè preoccuparsi?


----------



## robs91 (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



A' Campopià non è mai esistita nessuna cordata,altro che sfaldata.Se uno vuole acquistare il Milan o qualsiasi altra società si presenta con nome e cognome,altro che nascondersi dietro intermediari senza esporsi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ma se Campopiano non è credibile, non lo è neanche quando dice che la cordata si è sfaldata, quindi perchè preoccuparsi?



Okok nessuno è credibile...sono serio...ma ho un nervoso intorno che metà basterebbe per fare un genocidio...bruciate il nano prima che deponga uova!!


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Agosto 2016)

Fin quando dietro c'è Galatioto un minimo di speranza l'ho, il giorno in cui anche lui inizierà a tirarsi indietro allora ciao


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Fin quando dietro c'è Galatioto un minimo di speranza l'ho, il giorno in cui anche lui inizierà a tirarsi indietro allora ciao



Già, è vero...fosse saltato tutto penso l'avrebbe detto. Aspettiamo questo dentro/fuori dai...solo che ogni cosa che ci riguarda non può essere un parto...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



Ma certo, è colpa dei cinesi. L'anno scorso c'è stato il crollo delle borse asiatiche, quest'anno?


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Già, è vero...fosse saltato tutto penso l'avrebbe detto. Aspettiamo questo dentro/fuori dai...solo che ogni cosa che ci riguarda non può essere un parto...



Uno come lui non può fare queste figure, è uno che si è occupato di cessioni di team nba e credo anche mlb.C'è da dire che è un mediatore in questa trattativa quindi la sua parte (soldoni) l'ha presa o la prenderà, se poi la trattiva salta di certo non è colpa sua e non ci rimette la faccia


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



Per me se Berlusconi si fosse messo da parte SUBITO con la cessione del 100% e se non avesse rotto le palle pure per l'amicone Galliani la prima cordata ci prendeva.
Poi ovviamente non e dimostrabile... ma ne sono convinto.


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Campopiano di sicuro dice una cosa vera, ma questo non significa che ormai stia buttando notizie a caso solamente per promuovere l'orrendo programma che fanno su La7.
> 
> L'unica cosa da fare è smettere di seguirlo su Twitter, altro non possiamo fare.


Molto saggio. Ci sono altre fonti che stanno narrando eventi parzialmente diversi, come sempre è opportuno filtrare le varie informazioni, e cercare di trarre un significato coerente ed univoco. Proprio ieri le parti hanno ripreso a parlare dopo molto tempo, sia pure in modo informale, e le loro dichiarazioni hanno valore di fatti. Le affermazioni di singole fonti, prive di riscontro, sono pure illazioni, specie quelle di un giornalista che non nasconde le proprie attuali difficoltà nella lettura di questa complessa vicenda. È molto probabile che lo scioglimento dell'enigma avverrà molto prima della fine di questo mese. Le parti, per diversi motivi, hanno tutte e due molta fretta.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto saggio. Ci sono altre fonti che stanno narrando eventi parzialmente diversi, come sempre è opportuno filtrare le varie informazioni, e cercare di trarre un significato coerente ed univoco. Proprio ieri le parti hanno ripreso a parlare dopo molto tempo, sia pure in modo informale, e le loro dichiarazioni hanno valore di fatti. Le affermazioni di singole fonti, prive di riscontro, sono pure illazioni, specie quelle di un giornalista che non nasconde le proprie attuali difficoltà nella lettura di questa complessa vicenda. È molto probabile che lo scioglimento dell'enigma avverrà molto prima della fine di questo mese. Le parti, per diversi motivi, hanno tutte e due molta fretta.



e no dai Casnop così è troppo facile. Stiamo facendo il giochino dell'anno scorso. Nessuna fonte era vera tranne Alciato. Quando anche lui mollò passammo ad altri. Così ci facciamo del male da soli. Non è che improvvisamente dobbiamo "filtrare" le notizie perché Campopiano non dice cose positive. A mio modo di vedere la verità è che non ci sono soldi, c'erano degli investitori interessati e hanno deciso, da tempo, di lasciar perdere a quelle condizioni. Galatioto e Gancikoff stanno facendo la stessa cosa di Bee. Di chi la colpa? per me è semplice, di Berlusconi e Galliani!! Non è possibile che tutte le manifestazioni di interesse inizialmente sembrano cosa fatta, tutti felici e contenti e dopo un pò si perdono per strada, rimanendo con il solo Advisor. E' la stessa identica cosa che successe con Bee. Forse, e dico forse, sarebbe il caso di cominciare a credere a quei giornalisti che dicono che il vero problema della cessione del Milan si chiama Silvio Berlusconi e non Fininvest, sia chiaro, perchè fosse per loro, in primis Marina il Milan sarebbe già stato ceduto nel 2009.


----------



## Aragorn (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



Rispetto all'anno scorso, almeno all'inizio, sembrava una vicenda all'apparenza molto più seria, ma ciò nonostante già a metà giugno si era capito che qualcosa non tornava. Deprimente la consapevolezza che tutto ciò che ruota intorno all'universo Berlusconi si rivela quasi sempre una presa in giro. Come si può andare avanti se ti ammazzano anche la speranza ...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Da notare come soltanto ieri Campopiano disse che l'esclusiva non era scaduta!! ma ci prende in giro?



Tra l' altro dopo averlo visto in televisione un pò mi ha perso a livello di intelligenza.

Le prime puntate, poi ho smesso di guardare, sbagliava tempi verbali e diceva inesattezze palesi.

Ci sta trollando tutti.

All' inizio sapeva, ma tutto li. Chissà come poi.


----------



## clanton (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



sarebbe interessante sapere perchè la pseudo cordata iniziale si è sfaldata col tempo le motivazioni i perchè ....era una cordata o era solo un abbozzo di cordata !


----------



## Edric (3 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto saggio. Ci sono altre fonti che stanno narrando eventi parzialmente diversi, come sempre è opportuno filtrare le varie informazioni, e cercare di trarre un significato coerente ed univoco. Proprio ieri le parti hanno ripreso a parlare dopo molto tempo, sia pure in modo informale, e le loro dichiarazioni hanno valore di fatti. Le affermazioni di singole fonti, prive di riscontro, sono pure illazioni, specie quelle di un giornalista che non nasconde le proprie attuali difficoltà nella lettura di questa complessa vicenda. È molto probabile che lo scioglimento dell'enigma avverrà molto prima della fine di questo mese. Le parti, per diversi motivi, hanno tutte e due molta fretta.



Dio santo, meno male che ogni tanto qualcuno ancora commenta le cose usando anche un po' di buon senso invece di farsi trascinare solo dalla rabbia e dalla frustrazione.

Mi ripeto, *state (stiamo) attenti a farvi trascinare dalla foga* di inseguire sempre le ultime news (vale in *entrambi* i sensi e, soprattutto, vale anche per notizie *extra-cessione e/o extra-calcistiche*), perché *generalmente si finisce solo con il fare il gioco di questa gente* ed andare *contro i nostri interessi*.

L'esempio lampante si è visto solo ieri, con le "news" dalla Cina (ammesso che si possa usare questo termine restando seri) ed il successivo trattamento che gli è stato riservato.

O, per fare un altro esempio, una buona tattica per deviare parzialmente il focus delle critiche derivanti da una non conclusione della trattativa, potrebbe tranquillamente essere quella di fomentare le critiche stesse verso bersagli di comodo (il Campopiano di turno, ad esempio, o a chi, di volta in volta, dovesse toccare) invece che verso chi dovrebbe vendere il Milan e/o verso chi effettivamente gestisce il mercato (ammesso che si possa chiamare mercato questo). 

Meglio risparmiare le energie per *pretendere * le dovute spiegazioni da chi di dovere,* se si renderà necessario*, invece che collaborare ad un *caos* generalizzato in cui *tutti son colpevoli* e, quindi, alla fine, *nessuno è responsabile*.


----------



## danjr (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *


Buffone che non sei altro! Adesso apro un account Twitter e scrivo che bill gates sta per chiudere l'acquisto del Milan, poi tra un mese dico che è saltato ma non devono rompere le scatole a me, io riporto solo i fatti (senza ovviamente portare alcuna prova)


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Dio santo, meno male che ogni tanto qualcuno ancora commenta le cose usando anche un po' di buon senso invece di farsi trascinare solo dalla rabbia e dalla frustrazione.
> 
> Mi ripeto, *state (stiamo) attenti a farvi trascinare dalla foga* di inseguire sempre le ultime news (vale in *entrambi* i sensi e, soprattutto, vale anche per notizie *extra-cessione e/o extra-calcistiche*), perché *generalmente si finisce solo con il fare il gioco di questa gente* ed andare *contro i nostri interessi*.
> 
> ...



Non condivido il tuo pensiero. 
News dalla cina smentite da Gancikoff. Ok, ma a noi chi ci dice che questa smentita sia solo per evitare di creare ulteriori casini ed imbarazzi?? abbiamo la certezza per dire il contrario? Galatioto doveva tornare da 2 settimane circa, per la firma (multicit.) e intanto è rimasto a New York. Gancikoff che prima pedinava Galliani non è più con lui. Ma due domande ce le cominciamo a fare o no? (ovviamente è in generale e non riferito a te). Campopiano non ha colpe sulla cessione, mi pare ovvio, ma ha la colpa di aver raccontato cose non vere (per usare un eufemismo) o quanto meno di averci romanzato troppo. Ora io mi chiedo, e mi auguro se lo chiedano anche gli altri, l'esclusiva scadeva il 15 luglio, come mai lo viene a dire solo ora? a pensar male si commette peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca. 
L'uscita di Bee improvvisa sui giornali, per due giorni, e poi nuovamente scomparso. Mercato che si passa da Emery, Benatia e Monchi allo zero assoluto, dichiarazioni di Berlusconi super positive, improvvisamente silenzio assordante. Che cosa è successo? solo io penso che non ci sia mai stata una cordata completa? ma solo qualche interesse che è sfociato nel nulla cosmico?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



Ascoltate a me, andate al mare che ve la passate meglio..


----------



## Edric (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e no dai Casnop così è troppo facile. Stiamo facendo il giochino dell'anno scorso. Nessuna fonte era vera tranne Alciato. Quando anche lui mollò passammo ad altri. Così ci facciamo del male da soli. Non è che improvvisamente dobbiamo "filtrare" le notizie perché Campopiano non dice cose positive. A mio modo di vedere la verità è che non ci sono soldi, c'erano degli investitori interessati e hanno deciso, da tempo, di lasciar perdere a quelle condizioni. Galatioto e Gancikoff stanno facendo la stessa cosa di Bee. Di chi la colpa? per me è semplice, di Berlusconi e Galliani!! Non è possibile che tutte le manifestazioni di interesse inizialmente sembrano cosa fatta, tutti felici e contenti e dopo un pò si perdono per strada, rimanendo con il solo Advisor. E' la stessa identica cosa che successe con Bee. Forse, e dico forse, sarebbe il caso di cominciare a credere a quei giornalisti che dicono che il vero problema della cessione del Milan si chiama Silvio Berlusconi e non Fininvest, sia chiaro, perchè fosse per loro, in primis Marina il Milan sarebbe già stato ceduto nel 2009.



Corvo però Casnop non stava dicendo questo.  

Diceva :

_"come sempre è opportuno filtrare le varie informazioni, e *cercare di trarre un significato coerente ed univoco*"_

Nessuno, credo, sostiene che si debbano filtrare le notizie, in un senso o nell'altro. Ma piuttosto che, per quanto possibile ai nostri mezzi ovviamente, si debba cercare di *ricavarne un senso logico* (che è tutt'altra cosa) invece di *farsi "sbatacchiare" a destra e sinistra dai notiziari del giorno* come tante pecorelle di un gregge.

Inserire la notizia *nella visione d'insieme* in modo che formi un senso compiuto e coerente è l'unico modo per avvicinarsi alla realtà dei fatti.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Corvo però Casnop non stava dicendo questo.
> 
> Diceva :
> 
> ...



Proprio per questo motivo ritengo che non ci sia stata mai alcuna cordata completa e decisa nel prendere il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

*Montanari: " Mi risulta che la cordata resta la stessa. La trattativa prosegue a rilento ma c'è una luce in fondo al tunnel (fonte da trattativa). Stamattina mi hanno detto che la cordata resterà tale. Di più non si riesce a capire, terreno delicato. Problemi di natura tecnica e procedurali."*


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari: " Mi risulta che la cordata resta la stessa. La trattativa prosegue a rilento ma c'è una luce in fondo al tunnel (fonte da trattativa). Stamattina mi hanno detto che la cordata resterà tale. Di più non si riesce a capire, terreno delicato. Problemi di natura tecnica e procedurali."*



Tale cosa significa? non sappiamo ne quale era quella di partenza ne quella attuale.


----------



## DEJAN75 (3 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari: " Mi risulta che la cordata resta la stessa. La trattativa prosegue a rilento ma c'è una luce in fondo al tunnel (fonte da trattativa). Stamattina mi hanno detto che la cordata resterà tale. Di più non si riesce a capire, terreno delicato. Problemi di natura tecnica e procedurali."*



Mah...sperem!!!


----------



## Butcher (3 Agosto 2016)

Il vostro Dio Campopiano è caduto.


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2016)

Io sono moralmente a pezzi.
Mi hanno ucciso la passione.
Ieri per la prima volta ho ricevuto messaggio da amici di compassione, di solidarietà.. Nemmeno più la gioia degli sfottò. Siamo ridicoli.

Una cosa va detta, F vuole vendere, B anche a quanto dicono ma possibile che in due anni nonostante questo ci capitino sempre delle cordate di sciancati, degli avventurieri e mai un gruppo serio (anche Suning oggi lo abbracceremmo come il messia). Come è possibile che queste cose capitino solo a noi? Non può esser un caso. Ieri Forchielli a mia domanda ha risposto che si tratta sempre di BS (bullshit).
Un utente Twitter (Gaetano) che sembra masticarne di finanza ha parlato male fin dall'inizio di Gancikoff (una sorta di Bee come poi si è rivelato) e di una quotazione assolutamente fuori mercato del club.
Ora posso capire tutto quanto ma Galatioto perché mai si mette dentro questo teatrino sapendo di vendere un club a un prezzo completamente fuori mercato? Perché si presta a questo teatrino? Basta una lauta parcella per mettere da parte la professionalità?

Situazione stucchevole e deprimente.
Ad oggi siamo una società in piena liquidazione.
Leggendo il destino della Polisportiva Milan ho i brividi, le somiglianze sono spaventose..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *




Tipico comportamento da insider. Dico un'idiozia per rendermi popolare, la sparo sempre più grossa, mi circondo di fans che manganellano tutti quelli che non la pensano come il guru, e quando la news si rivela fasulla trovo una scusa che dovrebbe salvarmi la faccia.
Mi ricordo di quell'anno in cui un tizio sosteneva che il Milan avesse già preso Fabregas. Quando andò al Barcellona, invece di ammettere di aver mentito, disse che la notizia era vera, e lo spagnolo si era trasferito al Barca solo perché questa aveva "giocato sporco", e il fatto che non fosse andato al Milan non minava la propria credibilità, semmai la confermava.

Insomma, patetico. Non c'è mai stata nessuna cordata, basta dire sciocchezze.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari: " Mi risulta che la cordata resta la stessa. La trattativa prosegue a rilento ma c'è una luce in fondo al tunnel (fonte da trattativa). Stamattina mi hanno detto che la cordata resterà tale. Di più non si riesce a capire, terreno delicato. Problemi di natura tecnica e procedurali."*



.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io sono moralmente a pezzi.
> Un utente Twitter (Gaetano) che sembra masticarne di finanza ha parlato male fin dall'inizio di Gancikoff (una sorta di Bee come poi si è rivelato).



Con tutto il rispetto, ma non potevamo fidarci di codesto "Gaetano".


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Agosto 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Il vostro Dio Campopiano è caduto.



Come procedono i festeggiamenti?


----------



## IronJaguar (3 Agosto 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tale cosa significa? non sappiamo ne quale era quella di partenza ne quella attuale.



Tranquillo, Montanari è quello che secondo lui c'era un minimo ritardo nella firma perchè c'erano i fusi orari di mezzo. 
Figurati se si mette a specificare quale era la cordata o cosa ne sia stato ora.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Agosto 2016)

Quest'anno ci avevo creduto davvero, la cosa più triste di tutte è che dopo questa mazzata non penso davvero avrò la forza di guardare la domenica pomeriggio...


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Agosto 2016)

Chissà cosa avremo mai fatto di male per meritarci tutto questo.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari: " Mi risulta che la cordata resta la stessa. La trattativa prosegue a rilento ma c'è una luce in fondo al tunnel (fonte da trattativa). Stamattina mi hanno detto che la cordata resterà tale. Di più non si riesce a capire, terreno delicato. Problemi di natura tecnica e procedurali."*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *




quotate


----------



## Edric (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non condivido il tuo pensiero.
> News dalla cina smentite da Gancikoff. Ok, ma a noi chi ci dice che questa smentita sia solo per evitare di creare ulteriori casini ed imbarazzi?? abbiamo la certezza per dire il contrario? Galatioto doveva tornare da 2 settimane circa, per la firma (multicit.) e intanto è rimasto a New York. Gancikoff che prima pedinava Galliani non è più con lui. Ma due domande ce le cominciamo a fare o no? (ovviamente è in generale e non riferito a te). Campopiano non ha colpe sulla cessione, mi pare ovvio, ma ha la colpa di aver raccontato cose non vere (per usare un eufemismo) o quanto meno di averci romanzato troppo. Ora io mi chiedo, e mi auguro se lo chiedano anche gli altri, l'esclusiva scadeva il 15 luglio, come mai lo viene a dire solo ora? a pensar male si commette peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca.
> L'uscita di Bee improvvisa sui giornali, per due giorni, e poi nuovamente scomparso. Mercato che si passa da Emery, Benatia e Monchi allo zero assoluto, dichiarazioni di Berlusconi super positive, improvvisamente silenzio assordante. Che cosa è successo? solo io penso che non ci sia mai stata una cordata completa? ma solo qualche interesse che è sfociato nel nulla cosmico?



Le smentite ufficiali sono dei fatti (e lo erano anche le smentite giunte in precedenza, quando giunte direttamente dai soggetti interessati), a differenza invece delle dicerie e dei sentito dire di un sito minore del panorama cinese.

Di *più rilevante* e definitivo oltre a queste esistono solamente i *contratti firmati e legalmente vincolanti* (che attualmente non ci sono).

Ma già che ci siamo prendiamo in considerazione anche altri *fatti *e *non-fatti* di questa storia, perché troppo spesso facciamo confusione con questo termine.

Un *fatto* è che il mercato del Milan, a tutt'oggi, è *praticamente inesistente* e che non sembra esserci un grande interesse rivolto al rendimento della squadra nella prossima stagione da parte di chi è in carica al momento.

Un fatto strano questo se l'interesse fosse già effettivamente sfumato perché, è fuor di dubbio, che (anche nella assai poco plausibile ipotesi che uno si prenda la briga di far tutto sto casino solo per non far mercato) l'effetto che *sta producendo*, oltre ad attirare critiche su Berlusconi e Fininvest è, cosa assai più importante, *quello di svalutare l'asset* (a livello di immagine) e di rischiare di compromettere molto malamente la prossima stagione (con una *ulteriore svalutazione dell'asset*). 

Un comportamento molto strano per chi già *dovrebbe* sapere che l'asset in questione gli resterà sul groppone non ti pare ? L'equivalente del classico tirarsi il martello dove ben sappiamo.

Quelli che invece *non sono dei fatti* sono tutte le voci di interessamento sui giocatori e/o le (a volte) fantasiose cronache di trattative fallite su certi giocatori.

*Sono dei fatti * invece i giocatori *effettivamente tesserati* e *quelli ceduti* dal Milan (direi che è indubbio che perlomeno si stia facendo pulizia di un bel po' di giocatori di dubbia utilità in questo periodo).

Su questi, ora e al 31 agosto, bisognerà fare giustamente *tutte le critiche e/o i complimenti *del caso (al momento son molto più probabili le prime *a mio parere*).

Galatioto ancora a New York è *un fatto*, *non *lo è la data di ritorno prevista in quanto giunta da terzi e non dal diretto interessato (Campopiano incluso).

Cosi come, per lo stesso identico motivo, non sono mai state dei *fatti *(che ci piaccia o meno) tutte le date sulla presunta firma del preliminare.

*Un fatto *invece è che dopo che è emersa la notizia del passaggio di cessione delle quote dall'80% al 100% sono iniziate anche molte voci sulla cordata successive di cui parliamo in questi giorni. Le deduzioni che possiamo trarne, almeno per il momento, restano soltanto ipotesi

*A mio parere* (*non *è quindi un fatto) in tutta questa storia l'ipotesi più plausibile è che si debba ri-trovare l'accordo finale sul prezzo e sui debiti visto il cambio di quote.

Se questo fosse effettivamente il caso, fossi in Fininvest, porterei via qui e ora quel che viene offerto perché un rinvio della cessione ad altri soggetti porterebbe quasi certamente a risultati ben peggiori a livello finanziario specie in mancanza di investimenti e di un rinnovo gestionale.


----------



## smallball (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari: " Mi risulta che la cordata resta la stessa. La trattativa prosegue a rilento ma c'è una luce in fondo al tunnel (fonte da trattativa). Stamattina mi hanno detto che la cordata resterà tale. Di più non si riesce a capire, terreno delicato. Problemi di natura tecnica e procedurali."*



speriamo...dico solo questo


----------



## Gekyn (3 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Le smentite ufficiali sono dei fatti (e lo erano anche le smentite giunte in precedenza, quando giunte direttamente dai soggetti interessati), a differenza invece delle dicerie e dei sentito dire di un sito minore del panorama cinese.
> 
> Di *più rilevante* e definitivo oltre a queste esistono solamente i *contratti firmati e legalmente vincolanti* (che attualmente non ci sono).
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto tranne che sul tuo parere finale, più che un problema di valutazione, direi che c è stato o c è proprio un problema di cordata.
Però anche qui non avendo nessuna notizia ufficiale sono puramente illazioni dovute da una scrematura da articoli vari.


----------



## Therealsalva (3 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Le smentite ufficiali sono dei fatti (e lo erano anche le smentite giunte in precedenza, quando giunte direttamente dai soggetti interessati), a differenza invece delle dicerie e dei sentito dire di un sito minore del panorama cinese.
> 
> Di *più rilevante* e definitivo oltre a queste esistono solamente i *contratti firmati e legalmente vincolanti* (che attualmente non ci sono).
> 
> ...



Grazie! Finalmente un post basato su una linea di raziocinio ! Sono completamente d'accordo con te! Questo atteggiamento nevrotico nei confronti di questa trattativa fa star male e non porta a nulla. Tranquillizzatevi, postate tutte le news che volete, se secondo voi non è vero smettete di seguire almeno non leggete "invenzioni" che vi fanno inca**are e basta. Il tempo è galantuomo e secondo ci premierà per la pazienza portata; e se non sarà così... La situazione non migliorerà comunque di una virgola.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ascoltate a me, andate al mare che ve la passate meglio..



Magari, odio il.caldo, odio la sabbia e ancor di più la calca di gente :/ meglio andare in montagna a 3000 mt senza WiFi x un paio di mesi


----------



## Kaw (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *


Ormai il buon Pasquale è con l'acqua alla gola, sente la pressione. Ha investito molto in questa storia, non posso biasimarlo per averci provato. Credo che ciò che dicesse fosse in parte vero, cioè è stato il primo ad avere lo scoop di questa trattativa, ma poi le cose sono mutate, oppure non erano così serie sin dall'inizio.
Però posso essere d'accordo quando dice che la cordata si è sfaldata, all'inizio circolavano nomi di colossi, e pure Sky, arrivata in ritardo, ne parlava, vedi Alibaba ed Evergrande. Poi però questi hanno abbandonata la nave, ora è difficile pensare che il resto della cordata possa frarsi carico dell'acquisto della società. Non sappiamo i motivi di questo dietrofront, e forse non li sapremo mai.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Le smentite ufficiali sono dei fatti (e lo erano anche le smentite giunte in precedenza, quando giunte direttamente dai soggetti interessati), a differenza invece delle dicerie e dei sentito dire di un sito minore del panorama cinese.
> 
> Di *più rilevante* e definitivo oltre a queste esistono solamente i *contratti firmati e legalmente vincolanti* (che attualmente non ci sono).
> 
> ...



Analisi perfetta,complimenti.Io arrivati a questo punto aspetto solo e soltanto i fatti,tutto il resto e fuffa ed evito anche di farmi il sangue amaro.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:" Chiarisco quanto detto ieri, l'ultimatum è di Fininvest a Gancikoff che deve dare delle risposte a breve. L'esclusiva è terminata. La trattativa è nel suo momento più delicato. Ora servono risposte e coloro che hanno messo su questa operazione devono darle. E' cambiato tutto, la cordata che era stata presentata si è sfaldata col tempo e da lì il caos. Quelli che C'ERANO e che sapevo li ho detti, Evergrande ERA dentro. Adesso non dovete chiederlo a me. Non vendo e non compro io il Milan, fin dove sono arrivato l'ho scritto. Questo è tutto." *



Tornato dopo il ban (perchè all'ennesimo rinvio dopo il 20 luglio o prima commentai: "Ma come? Le firme non erano pronte?"). 

Sono tifoso del Milan come tutti qui dentro (credo) e sono per la cessione VERA. Questi teatrini hanno scocciato. All'inizio questa trattativa a me sembrava vera, ma già dai primi rinvii ho cominciato a storcere il naso. 
Sono stato accusato di essere pesante per il mio pessimismo ma purtroppo questi mafiosi che sono a capo del Milan mi hanno portato a questo (ma ora mi limiterò a commentare con molta ironia, molta ironia che usano giornalisti per prenderci, giustamente, in giro, povero Milan..). 
Sono stato definito addirittura un troll....sono stato "aggredito" (termine molto esagerato eh) per aver criticato il signor Pasquale Campopiano (non so se da queste parti è ancora il Messia di turno, il genitore di tutti...non so) quando alla fine si è rivelato un bugiardo e ora si sta arrampicando sugli specchi in modo penoso, patetico e ridicolo scrivendo articoli che chiunque di noi potrebbe trarre (va be..tanto il contratto (forse era questa il suo "la firma è vicina) con La7 è firmato ma i feedback sulla trasmissione son tutti negativi e lui è evidentemente negato per fare una trasmissione televisiva, un italiano (il mio non è perfetto ma non sono un "giornalista") fa ridere quanto lui a volte..).
Non sono uno di quelli che SE dovesse saltare la trattativa viene qui ad esultare perchè non c'è niente da esultare o a dire "ve l'avevo detto"..purtroppo le analogie con Bee le state vedendo tutti.

Spero che avvenga il miracolo, nessuno dei giornalisti sa niente se non Fininvest e questa fantomatica cordata, speriamo che succeda quello che tutti noi ci auguriamo, ma intanto il famoso appello di Fininvest nel comunicato riguardante la tempistica sportiva si è fatto benedire e siamo quasi a ferragosto in una immobilità e non trasparenza vergognosa. 

Abbiamo bisogno di una società che sia chiara coi tifosi, con le transazioni che fa, con gli acquisti che fa, con gli stipendi che da ai giocatori, che abbia un progetto e persone valide...vogliamo SINCERITA', PROGETTO, PERSONE SERIE E AFFIDABILI E TRASPARENZA, con questi i risultati possono aspettare.

FORZA MILAN (e non scanniamoci fra di noi fratelli...)


----------



## wfiesso (3 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tornato dopo il ban (perchè all'ennesimo rinvio dopo il 20 luglio o prima commentai: "Ma come? Le firme non erano pronte?").
> 
> Sono tifoso del Milan come tutti qui dentro (credo) e sono per la cessione VERA. Questi teatrini hanno scocciato. All'inizio questa trattativa a me sembrava vera, ma già dai primi rinvii ho cominciato a storcere il naso.
> Sono stato accusato di essere pesante per il mio pessimismo ma purtroppo questi mafiosi che sono a capo del Milan mi hanno portato a questo (ma ora mi limiterò a commentare con molta ironia, molta ironia che usano giornalisti per prenderci, giustamente, in giro, povero Milan..).
> ...



Non posso che quotare anche le virgole, ci credevo davvero, ma ho preso un abbaglio colossale


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2016)

Oramai Campopiano è diventato un pallonaro pure lui .


----------



## mabadi (3 Agosto 2016)

comunque bisogna correggere il titolo per evitare equivoci e specificare oltre al mese ed al giorno anche l'anno.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai Campopiano è diventato un pallonaro pure lui .



Ahimè è proprio vero


----------



## Doc55 (3 Agosto 2016)

Da riflettere che tanti continuano a sostenere che Berlusconi voglia il bene del Milan. Bah io credo che oggi voglia solo rientrare dei soldi sborsati. Chi ama non abbandona mai, come noi. Alla prima partita ufficiale pronti a soffrire come prima e più' di prima.
Campopiano, grossa delusione. Ormai e' chiaro dopo lo scoop iniziale non ha saputo più' nulla!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tornato dopo il ban (perchè all'ennesimo rinvio dopo il 20 luglio o prima commentai: "Ma come? Le firme non erano pronte?").
> 
> Sono tifoso del Milan come tutti qui dentro (credo) e sono per la cessione VERA. Questi teatrini hanno scocciato. All'inizio questa trattativa a me sembrava vera, ma già dai primi rinvii ho cominciato a storcere il naso.
> Sono stato accusato di essere pesante per il mio pessimismo ma purtroppo questi mafiosi che sono a capo del Milan mi hanno portato a questo (ma ora mi limiterò a commentare con molta ironia, molta ironia che usano giornalisti per prenderci, giustamente, in giro, povero Milan..).
> ...



Tutto giusto dalla prima all'ultima parola....ma campopiano è davvero cosi ridicolo da non saper parlare in trasmissione?? (mai vista e mai la guarderò)


----------



## Black (3 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non posso che quotare anche le virgole, ci credevo davvero, ma ho preso un abbaglio colossale



idem....


----------



## ignaxio (3 Agosto 2016)

Io continuo a sostenere che si firmerà il primo settembre o giù di lì per fare il modo che nessuna delle parti abbia la responsabilità del mercato.

La famosa dichiarazione nel comunicato di Fininvest sui tempi da rispettare per assecondare i progetti sportivi mi sembrava uno scarica-barile più che una promessa a noi tifosi.

che ne pensate?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Agosto 2016)

E' successa la stessa cosa dello scorso anno : ogni acquirente interessato al milan che si mette al tavolo a trattare con berlusconi o gli ride in faccia o scappa. I pezzi grossi si sono dileguati, come si dileguarono lo scorso anno e ,mentre i pesci piccoli fanno tutto alla luce del sole perchè ne hanno sempre da guadagnare in immagine , i nomi grossi se ne guardano ben donde di uscire allo scoperto.
Resta da capire se il presidente lo faccia per prenderci in giro o se volutamente metta delle condizioni che di fatto portano il milan ad essere incedibile. Anche io potrei mettere la mia mtb in vendita a 1 mln di euro. Che differenza c'è tra questa condizione di vendita e la voglia di non cederla?? Alcuna!!!!


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che si firmerà il primo settembre o giù di lì per fare il modo che nessuna delle parti abbia la responsabilità del mercato.
> 
> La famosa dichiarazione nel comunicato di Fininvest sui tempi da rispettare per assecondare i progetti sportivi mi sembrava uno scarica-barile più che una promessa a noi tifosi.
> 
> che ne pensate?



Penso anch'io andrà così.

Però al tempo stesso non si può sentire che un mese fa la cordata c'era e adesso non ci sia più.
Può essere che la cordata abbia pochi soggetti di riferimento e altri "mobili", ma è pazzesco tentare di dare a bere che una cordata si sfaldi in pochi giorni.

O questa cordata esiste oppure è inesistente. Punto.
A questo punto è tutto da rivalutare (ancora una volta) quello che dichiarava Forchielli.


----------



## malos (3 Agosto 2016)

Ma a uno sceicchetto gli facciamo schifo? Oppure se lo tengono per la prossima estate.


----------



## Doctore (3 Agosto 2016)

Forse è meglio per tutti che finisca sta storia...almeno la smettiamo di insultarci


----------



## Butcher (3 Agosto 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Come procedono i festeggiamenti?



Qui i cinesi ci sono.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che si firmerà il primo settembre o giù di lì per fare il modo che nessuna delle parti abbia la responsabilità del mercato.
> 
> La famosa dichiarazione nel comunicato di Fininvest sui tempi da rispettare per assecondare i progetti sportivi mi sembrava uno scarica-barile più che una promessa a noi tifosi.
> 
> che ne pensate?



Ma il problema di prendersi la responsabilità del mercato, esattamente, quale sarebbe? Suning ha preso l'Inter e finora ha preso Ansaldi e Candreva, mica chissà quali campioni.
Ma poi quest'estate si sarebbe firmato semplicemente il preliminare, neanche il closing, che responsabilità dovevano prendersi? E anche se fosse, fanno slittare la firma per non prendersela? Manco fossero barboni...

Tra l'altro sarebbe nel loro interesse che si facesse un mercato tale da portare il Milan in Champions nel 2017. Ah dimenticavo, i botti cinesi li vedremo a Gennaio...


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2016)

Ma un giorno che torno a casa apro MW e trovo qualche bella notizia no eh? Spero, senza illudermi troppo, che sia l'ultima estate di questo genere, ma che strazio


----------



## TheZio (3 Agosto 2016)

Doc55 ha scritto:


> Da riflettere che tanti continuano a sostenere che Berlusconi voglia il bene del Milan. Bah io credo che oggi voglia solo rientrare dei soldi sborsati. Chi ama non abbandona mai, come noi. Alla prima partita ufficiale pronti a soffrire come prima e più' di prima.
> Campopiano, grossa delusione. Ormai e' chiaro dopo lo scoop iniziale non ha saputo più' nulla!!!



Guarda oggi sulla Cazzetta c'è una interessantissima lettera di un lettore, che riporta tutto quello che diciamo noi qua ogni santo giorno.
La risposta, a firma di Franco Arturi, è aberrante: tutta una difesa sull'operato di Berlusconi. Addirittura si pone una domanda del perchè il Berlusca si dovrebbe inventare trattative fantasma, quando poi la risposta gliela aveva anticipata il lettore, ovvero per non spendere sul mercato.

Tutto ciò continua a lasciarmi perplesso: nessuna critica alla società ed alla dirigenza. Ma anzi, perfino critiche ai cinesi che devono mettere i soldi per il calciomercato. Mi sembra ovvio d'altronde: io, prima di firmare un contratto definitivo per l'acquisto di una casa, compro l'arredamento e lo faccio pure installare, tanto che vuoi che succeda se butto qualche migliaia di euro. Sicuro che poi la casa mi verrà venduta lo stesso 

Ah comunque, per finire di sparlare sulla rosea, oggi in prima pagina davano per "molto caldo" Gabigol all'Inter... Nel pomeriggio è andato al City...


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guarda oggi sulla Cazzetta c'è una interessantissima lettera di un lettore, che riporta tutto quello che diciamo noi qua ogni santo giorno.
> La risposta, a firma di Franco Arturi, è aberrante: tutta una difesa sull'operato di Berlusconi. Addirittura si pone una domanda del perchè il Berlusca si dovrebbe inventare trattative fantasma, quando poi la risposta gliela aveva anticipata il lettore, ovvero per non spendere sul mercato.
> 
> Tutto ciò continua a lasciarmi perplesso: nessuna critica alla società ed alla dirigenza. Ma anzi, perfino critiche ai cinesi che devono mettere i soldi per il calciomercato. Mi sembra ovvio d'altronde: io, prima di firmare un contratto definitivo per l'acquisto di una casa, compro l'arredamento e lo faccio pure installare, tanto che vuoi che succeda se butto qualche migliaia di euro. Sicuro che poi la casa mi verrà venduta lo stesso
> ...



Quello è Gabriel Jesus


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma a uno sceicchetto gli facciamo schifo? Oppure se lo tengono per la prossima estate.



tra due/tre anni quando saremo sull'orlo del fallimento seriamente, con 100 mln si prendono il Milan. A quel punto si che uno sceicco potrebbe interessarsi.


----------



## TheZio (3 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quello è Gabriel Jesus



Si in effetti ho confuso Jesus con Barbosa Almeida 
Mannaggia a sti brasiliani che si chiamano tutti allo stesso modo!


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2016)

Comunque ragazzi dobbiamo iniziare a cospargerci il capo di cenere e rivedere la posizione di Forchielli.
In due anni l'unico che ci ha preso al 100% su tutto. 
Su Bee ha detto che era pronto a mangiare le sue feci e non l"ha dovuto fare.
Con questi cinesi Fake ha parlato fin dall'inizio di bullshit quando gli altri parlavano di #tuttoprocede #nerosurosso #robinli #jackma #alibaba 400 mil in 4 anni ecc.. 
Ricordo anche che aveva detto che Inter-Suning fosse una roba seria e si sarebbe conclusa prima della nostra pantomima.
Insomma se al prossimo giro si parla ancora di asiatici non perdo nemmeno tempo sul guru di turno.
Scrivo a lui, vedo che dice e stop. 
Due anni e il mio fegato ormai è cirrotico. .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2016)

*Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *


----------



## Therealsalva (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Io non voglio passare da eterno ottimista, ma mi sembrano ragioni un attimo più logiche di "Sono scappati tutti"


----------



## smallball (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



speriamo sia cosi'...


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Beh...che dire?

Speriamo..


----------



## markjordan (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *


certo che barbarella ...
siamo troppo sfigati ma poi godiamo il triplo , speriamo anche in futuro


----------



## Edric (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Eccoci qua che saltan fuori dettagli ulteriori, che *forse* potrebbero gettare una luce quasi definitiva sullo stato della trattativa (ma, in attesa di eventuali riscontri ulteriori, prendetela *sempre * con i dovuti ragionamenti di *cautela *e *buon senso*).

Questa versione (almeno giudicando sul totale delle informazioni lette fino ad oggi) mi sembra molto plausibile e probabilmente piuttosto vicino alla realtà dei fatti (e si avvicina abbastanza anche all'idea che mi ero fatto che si stesse in qualche modo dibattendo sul prezzo finale una volta cambiate le percentuali di acquisto, il che potrebbe, in effetti, anche incidere in parte sul mio giudizio).

Questa versione a mio parere spiegherebbe difatti anche il senso di alcune stranezze che tutti abbiamo rilevato nelle notizie delle ultime due settimane:

- si spiegherebbe ad esempio perché il cambio dalla cessione dell'80% al 100% ha causato qualche difficolta nella trattativa. 
I cinesi, giustamente, trovandosi in futuro a dover gestire la società da soli e non più in società con fininvest come previsto in precedenza, vogliono assicurarsi di non ritrovarsi a dover poi rispondere di carichi pregressi generati dalla vecchia gestione (Pagni fa l'esempio della questione "Pontello"), con Mediaset che invece probabilmente preferirebbe non assumersi queste responsabilità.

- questa piccola disputa sul prezzo spiegherebbe anche le recenti uscite di alcune fonti, vicine al Milan e a Fininvest, in cui si esponevano dubbi sulla conclusione e/o la presenza di altri ipotetici acquirenti. Potrebbero essere stati un modo per tirare acqua al proprio mulino nella trattativa.

- spiegherebbe anche perché più volte e da più parti si è fatto riferimento a questioni tecniche (tale si possono certamente definire delle problematiche di questo genere).


----------



## kollaps (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Ormai aspetto solamente i fatti, ma rimango fiducioso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Che dire...CI STA...la vecchia dirigenza vuole andarsene a gambe levate lasciando ai nuovi sbrogliare le loro porcate?? Plausibile. I cinesi non ci stanno? Altrettanto plausibile.
SPERIAMO DAI.
Comunque vedrò il lato positivo: ho scoperto questo forum e avrò qualcuno di realmente appassionato con cui parlare durante la stagione, sono felice! (ai miei amici il calcio non piace, apparte 2 milanisti.. e gli altri son tutti juventini...)


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Agosto 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che dire...CI STA...la vecchia dirigenza vuole andarsene a gambe levate lasciando ai nuovi sbrogliare le loro porcate?? Plausibile. I cinesi non ci stanno? Altrettanto plausibile.
> SPERIAMO DAI.
> Comunque vedrò il lato positivo: ho scoperto questo forum e avrò qualcuno di realmente appassionato con cui parlare durante la stagione, sono felice! (ai miei amici il calcio non piace, apparte 2 milanisti.. e gli altri son tutti juventini...)



Bravo  divideremo le sofferenze calcistiche tutti quanti insieme


----------



## Schism75 (3 Agosto 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tipico comportamento da insider. Dico un'idiozia per rendermi popolare, la sparo sempre più grossa, mi circondo di fans che manganellano tutti quelli che non la pensano come il guru, e quando la news si rivela fasulla trovo una scusa che dovrebbe salvarmi la faccia.
> Mi ricordo di quell'anno in cui un tizio sosteneva che il Milan avesse già preso Fabregas. Quando andò al Barcellona, invece di ammettere di aver mentito, disse che la notizia era vera, e lo spagnolo si era trasferito al Barca solo perché questa aveva "giocato sporco", e il fatto che non fosse andato al Milan non minava la propria credibilità, semmai la confermava.
> 
> Insomma, patetico. Non c'è mai stata nessuna cordata, basta dire sciocchezze.



Lo sto dicendo da settimane che questa situazione è similare all'estate di Fabregas.


----------



## Milanista 87 (3 Agosto 2016)

Come hanno detto tanti altri utenti , io aspetto i fatti 
Pagni è un altro che ha ricevuto smentite su smentite , dal mercato al resto 
Perlomeno lui tiene la linea di coerenza e non dice che la cordata non c'è più come qualcun altro
D'ora in poi solo cose viste e materiali 
E invito tutti a aspettare a esultare fino a quando non si avrà la CERTEZZA di una penale elevata anche per Berlusconi qualora cambiasse idea dopo la firma , in questa faccenda non bisogna fidarsi di niente e nessuno fino al closing , nonchè seconda firma definitiva . 
Altro che ringraziare Berlusconi .


----------



## pablog1585 (3 Agosto 2016)

Aspettiamo i fatti, ormai mi sono già ri abituato alla non cessione


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari: " Mi risulta che la cordata resta la stessa. La trattativa prosegue a rilento ma c'è una luce in fondo al tunnel (fonte da trattativa). Stamattina mi hanno detto che la cordata resterà tale. Di più non si riesce a capire, terreno delicato. Problemi di natura tecnica e procedurali."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *




Quotate


----------



## Doc55 (3 Agosto 2016)

Il fatto che magicamente sorgono nuovi acquirenti ( voci diffuse dalla stampa di regime) lascia sperare che la trattativa sia in una fase decisiva. Incrociamo le dita e aspettiamo i fatti.....ma certo di quei due non se ne può' più'!


----------



## TheZio (3 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Eccoci qua che saltan fuori dettagli ulteriori, che *forse* potrebbero gettare una luce quasi definitiva sullo stato della trattativa (ma, in attesa di eventuali riscontri ulteriori, prendetela *sempre * con i dovuti ragionamenti di *cautela *e *buon senso*).
> 
> Questa versione (almeno giudicando sul totale delle informazioni lette fino ad oggi) mi sembra molto plausibile e probabilmente piuttosto vicino alla realtà dei fatti (e si avvicina abbastanza anche all'idea che mi ero fatto che si stesse in qualche modo dibattendo sul prezzo finale una volta cambiate le percentuali di acquisto, il che potrebbe, in effetti, anche incidere in parte sul mio giudizio).
> 
> ...



Le ragione che hai scritto sono logiche.. Ma il Berlusca la logica manco sa dove sta di casa..
Comunque spero vivamente che sia come dici tu 



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che dire...CI STA...la vecchia dirigenza vuole andarsene a gambe levate lasciando ai nuovi sbrogliare le loro porcate?? Plausibile. I cinesi non ci stanno? Altrettanto plausibile.
> SPERIAMO DAI.
> Comunque vedrò il lato positivo: ho scoperto questo forum e avrò qualcuno di realmente appassionato con cui parlare durante la stagione, sono felice! (ai miei amici il calcio non piace, apparte 2 milanisti.. e gli altri son tutti juventini...)



 hai proprio ragione! Se sei juventino per forza il calcio non ti deve piacere


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Le smentite ufficiali sono dei fatti (e lo erano anche le smentite giunte in precedenza, quando giunte direttamente dai soggetti interessati), a differenza invece delle dicerie e dei sentito dire di un sito minore del panorama cinese.
> 
> Di *più rilevante* e definitivo oltre a queste esistono solamente i *contratti firmati e legalmente vincolanti* (che attualmente non ci sono).
> 
> ...


Un post di personale gusto, bravo. Analizzare in modo critico le fonti, senza pregiudizi né passioni, è il modo più semplice per avvicinarsi alla verità. Che è e rimane la vendita del nostro amato club, non la reputazione professionale di tal Campopiano Pasquale, da Cava dei Tirreni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Io in questo momento sono ben lungi dal farmi illusioni, e seguo l'evolversi della cosa con notevole distacco, ma devo dire che questa cosa delle pendenze è verosimile.
E' un'argomentazione che trovo convincente, a differenza delle assurdità scritte ultimamente da Campopiano.


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Luca contro tutti.
Vediamo un po' se ci prende.
Campopiano ha condiviso questo articolo.
Aspetto articolo di Festa che mi pare uno sul pezzo, meno ermetico è più critico e obiettivo rispetto a Campopiano..


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2016)

Scusate ma non puzza troppo in ottica cessione la rinnovata ditta Galliani-Maiorino rientrata dal l'esilio estivo nel loro castello (ristorante) milanese?
Gancikoff dove è finito? A cercare soci per la cordata?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Agosto 2016)

Ma perché questi cinesi dovrebbero spendere 700 mln oggi, quando potrebbero comprare il milan per due noccioline ed un paio di datteri tra un annetto in sede di asta fallimentare?


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Montanari: " Mi risulta che la cordata resta la stessa. La trattativa prosegue a rilento ma c'è una luce in fondo al tunnel (fonte da trattativa). Stamattina mi hanno detto che la cordata resterà tale. Di più non si riesce a capire, terreno delicato. Problemi di natura tecnica e procedurali."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *




.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (4 Agosto 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma perché questi cinesi dovrebbero spendere 700 mln oggi, quando potrebbero comprare il milan per due noccioline ed un paio di datteri tra un annetto in sede di asta fallimentare?



Perchè in cina la lega pro è poco seguita


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Questi pezzenti hanno fatto dei danni incalcolabili in questi anni. Multe su multe, debiti su debiti con tutti.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Quante chiacchiere Pagni, quante chiacchiere ormai da tempo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Agosto 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Perchè in cina la lega pro è poco seguita



Non ci sarebbe il lodo petrucci e si ripartirebbe dalla B?

Vabbé, comunque era per dire che più aspettano, più il prezzo di vendita si abbassa... dopo il prossimo campionato (in cui lotteremo per il decimo posto) altro che 700 mln... se ne danno la metà è già bello...


----------



## Tahva (4 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Le smentite ufficiali sono dei fatti (e lo erano anche le smentite giunte in precedenza, quando giunte direttamente dai soggetti interessati), a differenza invece delle dicerie e dei sentito dire di un sito minore del panorama cinese.
> 
> Di *più rilevante* e definitivo oltre a queste esistono solamente i *contratti firmati e legalmente vincolanti* (che attualmente non ci sono).
> 
> ...



Amen. Hai detto tutto tu


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni: si lavora per chiudere entro ferragosto, in modo tale da poter fare un minimo di mercato nelle ultime due settimane di agosto. La trattativa è nella fase finale, e secondo quanto riferiscono i protagonisti si lavora a tappe forzate per concludere entro metà mese. Lo chiedono soprattutto gli acquirenti. Si tratta sempre per la vendita del 100% del Milan per 730M, compresi i 230M di debiti. La cordata cinese vuole chiudere subito, e da parte sua Fininvest vuole termini di pagamento più favorevoli. Inoltre, la cordata cinese ha avanzato ulteriori pretese relative alle pendenze attuali della società rossonera, come la causa per il Portello. In sostanza, i cinesi non vogliono che gli strascichi finanziari o legali della vecchia gestione si riversino sulla nuova. Dovrà quindi essere onere della vecchia proprietà risolvere queste vicende, assumendosene l'integrale responsabilità anche in futuro. *



Beh, questa almeno è una ricostruzione con un minimo di credibilità.
Io comunque continuo ad aspettare le firme (quelle del closing... )


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2016)

*Tuttosport ci va pesante sul Milan: La "farsa" della cessione ai cinesi è costata al Milan già 50 mln di euro, tra mancate sponsorizzazioni e fallimento di progetti, come l'Academy.*


----------



## Therealsalva (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport ci va pesante sul Milan: La "farsa" della cessione ai cinesi è costata al Milan già 50 mln di euro, tra mancate sponsorizzazioni e fallimento di progetti, come l'Academy.*



A me più che altro pare diffamazione, l'esclusiva c'è quantomeno stata...


----------



## malos (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport ci va pesante sul Milan: La "farsa" della cessione ai cinesi è costata al Milan già 50 mln di euro, tra mancate sponsorizzazioni e fallimento di progetti, come l'Academy.*



Questi poi non vedono l'ora di buttare fango ma non si può neanche dargli torto sto giro.


----------



## Edric (4 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Questi poi non vedono l'ora di buttare fango ma non si può neanche dargli torto sto giro.



Sta cosa poi è un riciclo di uno stesso articolo di qualche giorno addietro se non ricordo male


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

Magari ho memoria corta ma non era girata la notizia che tra il 2 e 4 agosto (oggi!!!) doveva esserci un CDA fininvest??


----------



## Tahva (4 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport ci va pesante sul Milan: La "farsa" della cessione ai cinesi è costata al Milan già 50 mln di euro, tra mancate sponsorizzazioni e fallimento di progetti, come l'Academy.*



Ma se alla fine la cessione andasse in porto, questi con quale dignità continuerebbero ad arrivare in edicola?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma se alla fine la cessione andasse in porto, questi con quale dignità continuerebbero ad arrivare in edicola?



Con la stessa dignità con la quale sono andati in edicola tutti gli altri che annunciavano la firma da più di 1 mese e mezzo


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Magari ho memoria corta ma non era girata la notizia che tra il 2 e 4 agosto (oggi!!!) doveva esserci un CDA fininvest??



si credo che hai ragione, la notizia era di Campopiano se mi ricordo bene


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> si credo che hai ragione, la notizia era di Campopiano se mi ricordo bene



Sono abbastanza sicuro che il "cda agli inizi di agosto" sia di quell'altro campione di Pagni di Repubblica


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> si credo che hai ragione, la notizia era di Campopiano se mi ricordo bene





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza sicuro che il "cda agli inizi di agosto" sia di quell'altro campione di Pagni di Repubblica



Tana per Repubblica e tuttosport


----------



## beleno (4 Agosto 2016)

è uscito un pezzo interessante di Carlo Festa sul sito del Sole, che mette in luce alcune aspetti strani dell'intera vicenda. Secondo lui, la trattativa con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, e parla di closing addirittura la settimana prossima. Inoltre, secondo lui i ritardi sono stati imputabili alla necessità di ottenere autorizzazioni varie.


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> è uscito un pezzo interessante di Carlo Festa sul sito del Sole, che mette in luce alcune aspetti strani dell'intera vicenda. Secondo lui, la trattativa con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, e parla di *closing* addirittura la settimana prossima. Inoltre, secondo lui i ritardi sono stati imputabili alla necessità di ottenere autorizzazioni varie.



Non può esser di nuovo un Lapsus..
Anche l'altra volta parlò di closing e non preliminare.
Mastica di finanza tutto il giorno, non credo possa fare un errore simile..


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (4 Agosto 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> è uscito un pezzo interessante di Carlo Festa sul sito del Sole, che mette in luce alcune aspetti strani dell'intera vicenda. Secondo lui, la trattativa con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, e parla di closing addirittura la settimana prossima. Inoltre, secondo lui i ritardi sono stati imputabili alla necessità di ottenere autorizzazioni varie.



L'ho appena letto. Mi sembra una ricostruzione seria. Soprattutto l'ultima parte a proposito delle scelte "per amore" (non per soldi ma per denaro). Ecco uno serio, diversamente dal Campopiano di cui ho letto i tweet degli ultimi giorni: sembra l'ora colo di Delfi


----------



## Nils Liedholm (4 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Non può esser di nuovo un Lapsus..
> Anche l'altra volta parlò di closing e non preliminare.
> Mastica di finanza tutto il giorno, non credo possa fare un errore simile..



Il mio gatto si rifiuta di pisciare se uso tuttosport come lettiera!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

*Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *


----------



## fra29 (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *



Plausibile @re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] che dietro questi "rinvii" mai ufficiali in realtà si nascondesse il closing (da lì il problema di smuovere soldi dalla Cina)?
Possibile che l'ultima volta in cui è arrivato Galatioto abbiano firmato il preliminare e ora si vada per closing (come fatto da Suning)?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Plausibile @re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] che dietro questi "rinvii" mai ufficiali in realtà si nascondesse il closing (da lì il problema di smuovere soldi dalla Cina)?
> Possibile che l'ultima volta in cui è arrivato Galatioto abbiano firmato il preliminare e ora si vada per closing (come fatto da Suning)?



Direi che a questo punto tutto è possibile. Festa anche l'8 luglio parlava di closing. E per un giornalista finanziario come lui, scrivere closing al posto di preliminare sarebbe da ritiro del patentino... per cui non credo sia un semplice lapsus. Vedremo...  certo che quando dice che questi hanno i soldi per la società ma non si sa se anche per il calciomercato, si contraddice. Le due cose per me sono incompatibili. Se hai soldi per la società, li hai pure per rinforzare la squadra. Anche perché se non aumenti il valore del club non puoi guadagnarci in futuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *



Interessante il riferimento alle "polpette avvelenate".
Quindi bisogna capire chi è la strega cattiva che avvelena la mela di Biancaneve. Anzi, lo stregone.


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *



basterebbe chiederglielo se si tratta o meno di errore (clamoroso se cosi fossi) sui vari social


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

Qui lo dico e qui lo nego , potrei accettare questi 2 mesi di ritardo SOLO nel caso in cui si vada al Closing direttamente .
Potrebbe anche essere è , a questo punto se compro il 100% chiudiamo subito tutto e basta .


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *



la notizia del closing presunto non sta in piedi, cade subito, perchè siamo a giovedi e se fosse la prossima settimana, sarebbe gia partito il caos mediatico, gancikoff e soci sono out da mesi, avanti i prossimi


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *



Tutto bello, speriamo....ma....

"Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto."

A me questo passaggio fa tremare....


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tutto bello, speriamo....ma....
> 
> "Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto."
> 
> A me questo passaggio fa tremare....



.


----------



## Therealsalva (4 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tutto bello, speriamo....ma....
> 
> "Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto."
> 
> A me questo passaggio fa tremare....



A me questo passaggio sinceramente sembra un po' una mezza paraculata, cioè, se hai i soldi per acquistare come ha scritto anche Re, ce li hai anche per spendere nella squadra. NOn voglio fare sempre lo stesso esempio idiota della macchina, ma se compri la Ferrari devi avere anche i soldi per la benzina, sennò sei un idiota, e tendenzialmente se sei un miliardario è difficile


----------



## wfiesso (4 Agosto 2016)

Non credo più a una singola parola sulla cessione, son stato fesso a farmi frenare 2 volte, ora ne ho i testimoni pieni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

*Festa ha risposto (commentando il suo articolo) a chi gli chiedeva del closing anziché il preliminare: "credo che ormai, visti tutti questi ritardi, si cercherà di rendere definitivo il contratto fin da subito. Un preliminare adesso avrebbe davvero poco senso, vista anche la necessità di investire nel club. Si è perso troppo tempo."*


----------



## Milanista 87 (4 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non credo più a una singola parola sulla cessione, son stato fesso a farmi frenare 2 volte, ora ne ho i testimoni pieni



Quoto al cento per cento 
E cercassero di muoversi che di buttare una stagione senza nemmeno lottare e giocarla a me non va


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non credo più a una singola parola sulla cessione, son stato fesso a farmi frenare 2 volte, ora ne ho i testimoni pieni



E io fratello sono con il tuo stesso stato d'animo. Il mio non è pessimismo ma forse una sorta di protezione da questi personaggi che se ne approfittano della nostra passione. Facciano ciò che vogliono, ci vediamo al traguardo. Se mai si arriverà.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa ha risposto (commentando il suo articolo) a chi gli chiedeva del closing anziché il preliminare: "credo che ormai, visti tutti questi ritardi, si cercherà di rendere definitivo il contratto fin da subito. Un preliminare adesso avrebbe davvero poco senso, vista anche la necessità di investire nel club. Si è perso troppo tempo."*



Tutto molto bello, speriamo sia pure vero!


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa ha risposto (commentando il suo articolo) a chi gli chiedeva del closing anziché il preliminare: "credo che ormai, visti tutti questi ritardi, si cercherà di rendere definitivo il contratto fin da subito. Un preliminare adesso avrebbe davvero poco senso, vista anche la necessità di investire nel club. Si è perso troppo tempo."*



La stagione è gia persa pure con il closing...anche festa se lo deve mettere in testa.


----------



## wfiesso (4 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E io fratello sono con il tuo stesso stato d'animo. Il mio non è pessimismo ma forse una sorta di protezione da questi personaggi che se ne approfittano della nostra passione. Facciano ciò che vogliono, ci vediamo al traguardo. Se mai si arriverà.



Esatto, se vogliono chiudere lo.facciano, sennò amen, ora bisogna pensarla così se non si vuole farsi il sangue amaro


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *




.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> A me questo passaggio sinceramente sembra un po' una mezza paraculata, cioè, se hai i soldi per acquistare come ha scritto anche Re, ce li hai anche per spendere nella squadra. NOn voglio fare sempre lo stesso esempio idiota della macchina, ma se compri la Ferrari devi avere anche i soldi per la benzina, sennò sei un idiota, e tendenzialmente se sei un miliardario è difficile



Si lo penso anche io...ma quando centra il Milan tutto va male..


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Esatto, se vogliono chiudere lo.facciano, sennò amen, ora bisogna pensarla così se non si vuole farsi il sangue amaro



Il mio è già tanto amaro che le zanzare mi evitano come la peste. Berlusconi,galliani e cinesi son meglio dell'autan....


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa ha risposto (commentando il suo articolo) a chi gli chiedeva del closing anziché il preliminare: "credo che ormai, visti tutti questi ritardi, si cercherà di rendere definitivo il contratto fin da subito. Un preliminare adesso avrebbe davvero poco senso, vista anche la necessità di investire nel club. Si è perso troppo tempo."*



Plausibilissimo. Ci credevo già quando si era passati all'80%...figuriamoci adesso. Anche io penso che se un annuncio verrà dato sarà l'annuncio del closing.


----------



## Luca_Taz (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa ha risposto (commentando il suo articolo) a chi gli chiedeva del closing anziché il preliminare: "credo che ormai, visti tutti questi ritardi, si cercherà di rendere definitivo il contratto fin da subito. Un preliminare adesso avrebbe davvero poco senso, vista anche la necessità di investire nel club. Si è perso troppo tempo."*



si gliel'ho chiesto io


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Interessante il riferimento alle "polpette avvelenate".
> Quindi bisogna capire chi è la strega cattiva che avvelena la mela di Biancaneve. Anzi, lo stregone.



Potrebbe essere uno stregone calvo ?


----------



## Therealsalva (4 Agosto 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si lo penso anche io...ma quando centra il Milan tutto va male..



Ovviamente, ma se inizio a pensare tragedie anche da solo finisco attaccato al lampadario della cucina


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa ha risposto (commentando il suo articolo) a chi gli chiedeva del closing anziché il preliminare: "credo che ormai, visti tutti questi ritardi, si cercherà di rendere definitivo il contratto fin da subito. Un preliminare adesso avrebbe davvero poco senso, vista anche la necessità di investire nel club. Si è perso troppo tempo."*



Quindi usare la parola closing è una sua impressione vale tanto quanto la mia ...cioè niente


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Agosto 2016)

Certo vorri capire perchè aprire dei topic solo per le "notizie" di tuttosport e la gazzetta, e non quando escono degli articoli dal sole 24 ore, che in fatto di finanza è il quotidiano più autorevole in italia...


----------



## marcokaka (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa ha risposto (commentando il suo articolo) a chi gli chiedeva del closing anziché il preliminare: "credo che ormai, visti tutti questi ritardi, si cercherà di rendere definitivo il contratto fin da subito. Un preliminare adesso avrebbe davvero poco senso, vista anche la necessità di investire nel club. Si è perso troppo tempo."*



Magari... anche se il "CREDO CHE" fa pensare piú ad una sua supposizione che a qualcosa sostenuta da fatti concreti.


----------



## Victorss (4 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> La stagione è gia persa pure con il closing...anche festa se lo deve mettere in testa.



Anche io sono amareggiato per la situazione della cessione societaria però secondo e dire che in ogni caso la stagione è buttata è una fandonia.
Perchè se l'ultima settimana di mercato arrivano Musacchio, Witsel, Benzema e Cuadrado secondo voi non cambia niente?
Ricordo che nel 2011 abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con Robinho e Ibra portati a casa l'ultima settimana di agosto.
Detto questo rimango pessimista, secondo me non si firma nemmeno ad Agosto, semmai si firmerà...


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Anche io sono amareggiato per la situazione della cessione societaria però secondo e dire che in ogni caso la stagione è buttata è una fandonia.
> Perchè se l'ultima settimana di mercato arrivano Musacchio, Witsel, Benzema e Cuadrado secondo voi non cambia niente?
> Ricordo che nel 2011 abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con Robinho e Ibra portati a casa l'ultima settimana di agosto.
> Detto questo rimango pessimista, secondo me non si firma nemmeno ad Agosto, semmai si firmerà...




Ti ricordo che se anche se firma arrivano 15 milioni ....e tutti quelli che hai nominato te li sogni purtroppo


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che se anche se firma arrivano 15 milioni ....e tutti quelli che hai nominato te li sogni purtroppo



Tutto da vedere se sono 15

Se c'è il closing diretto sono di piu


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *




.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Agosto 2016)

Festa è forse troppo ottimista, ma sarebbe sensata come mossa. Dubito comunque accadrà


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *



.


----------



## Victorss (4 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che se anche se firma arrivano 15 milioni ....e tutti quelli che hai nominato te li sogni purtroppo



Infatti io ho semplicemente detto che non è vero che è già tardi per costruire una squadra decente e che non è vero che la stagione è buttata. Si potrebbe fare una squadra competitiva anche l'ultima settimana se si chiudesse e ci fosse il grano. Questo era il mio discorso. 
Poi che non si chiude neanche ad Agosto e di conseguenza soldi non ce ne saranno è un altro discorso che sono il primo a sostenere.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

addirittura secondo Festa settimana prossima il closing??? mah...mi sembra un tantino ottimista....diciamo che già il preliminare di Pagni per ferragosto mi sembrava oro colato


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> addirittura secondo Festa settimana prossima il closing??? mah...mi sembra un tantino ottimista....diciamo che già il preliminare di Pagni per ferragosto mi sembrava oro colato



Oddio...l'anno non l'ha specificato, può sempre salvarsi


----------



## folletto (4 Agosto 2016)

Salta tutto, preliminare a fine agosto / settembre, Fosun + Mendes nuova offerta, closing la settimana prossima......il tutto praticamente in poche ore / giorni......noi qui a commentare ma l'unica cosa certa e che quei due hanno ridotto il Milan in una maniera difficile da definire, l'hanno esposto al pubblico ludibrio, e non si sa se e quando finirà questa pena.


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi... Se le cose stan così... Forza Mendes


----------



## Edric (4 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ragazzi... Se le cose stan così... Forza Mendes



Ma anche no grazie


----------



## folletto (4 Agosto 2016)

Sicuramente il closing subito sarebbe l'unica soluzione utile per salvare il salvabile e non subire una vera umiliazione nella prossima stagione, stiamo a vedere anche se essendo appunto l'unica soluzione che ci "salverebbe" difficilmente si avvererà. Non ci resta che aspettare, stare dietro a tutte queste pseudo-news è davvero impossibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa, Sole24Ore: la vicenda della cessione del Milan è davvero incredibile. Negli ultimi due anni è successo di tutto. E ultimamente non ho scritto nulla perché non riuscivo a carpire nuove informazioni, ma adesso posso fornire alcuni punti fermi in base a quanto ho potuto appurare sull'asse Milano-Pechino. L'operazione con Galatioto non è affatto tramontata, anzi, ma è difficile dire quando si chiuderà visto che di settimana in settimana si accavallano i rinvii a causa delle varie autorizzazioni governative. Al momento il closing (il giornalista parla di closing anche nel titolo) è previsto per la settimana prossima. Le voci che parlano di trattativa saltata negli ambienti finanziari vengono etichettate come polpette avvelenate, azioni di disturbo o peggio. Difficile dire se la cordata di GSR e Zheng, che ha raccolto parecchi centinaia di milioni per la società, possa averne altri per il calciomercato. Infine, direi che in tutto ciò non c'è nulla di romantico. I tifosi non si illudano: per Fininvest e Berlusconi è ormai solo una questione di soldi. Pertanto quando arriveranno 500M, si chiuderà tutto. *


Soltanto il closing, con immediato passaggio societario, potrebbe lenire quest'estate bulimica. Ah, dimenticavo: ma perché, c'era ancora qualche tifoso che pensava non fosse una questione di soldi per Fininvest? Berlusconi il cuore l'ha gettato in un cassonetto più di trent'anni fa.


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Agosto 2016)

Pagni in suo tweet sulla cessione: dalle mie parti si dice "Ghe semu" ovvero Ci siamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Pagni in suo tweet sulla cessione: dalle mie parti si dice "Ghe semu" ovvero Ci siamo.



Qualcuno gli chiede dalle sue parti quanto dura un "ghe semu"?


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Soltanto il closing, con immediato passaggio societario, potrebbe lenire quest'estate bulimica. Ah, dimenticavo: ma perché, c'era ancora qualche tifoso che pensava non fosse una questione di soldi per Fininvest? *Berlusconi il cuore l'ha gettato in un cassonetto più di trent'anni fa.*



sei un poeta


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Pagni in suo tweet sulla cessione: dalle mie parti si dice "Ghe semu" ovvero Ci siamo.



Io credo in Pagni...è lui il vero messia

Ed è milanista...mica poco..


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Pagni in suo tweet sulla cessione: dalle mie parti si dice "Ghe semu" ovvero Ci siamo.



beh continuano ad essere una minoranza però almeno ora non è solo Pagni ad essere cosi ottimista....

Campopiano ora che stava giocando la carta del tuttosalta resterà fregato dall unica volta che invece magari si vende davvero.... 
ormai è un accanimento anche del destino


----------



## ignaxio (4 Agosto 2016)

andrebbe bene anche un closing il 25 agosto e 1, 1 solo centrocampista tecnico da 30 mil


----------



## mabadi (4 Agosto 2016)

è un salto nel buio non si sa niente in merito ai soggetti che compongo sto fondo


----------



## folletto (4 Agosto 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Pagni in suo tweet sulla cessione: dalle mie parti si dice "Ghe semu" ovvero Ci siamo.



Ghe semu? ma dove? vicini alla cessione o al tracollo?


----------



## Fedeshi (4 Agosto 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> è un salto nel buio non si sa niente in merito ai soggetti che compongo sto fondo



Direi che da quedto punto di vista possiamo stare tranquilli,se si firma può esserci pure pincopallo in sta cordata ma chi spende 740 mln per una squadra di calcio di certo non lo fà per lasciarla a metà classifica.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Agosto 2016)

C'è un noto blog, molto affidabile, che ha fatto chiarezza su questa trattativa societaria, imputando possibili colpe del ritardo delle firme al fatto che lo stato cinese non ha ancora dato il via libera a quelle imprese a partecipazione statale. Lo stesso blog riporta un episodio: Moratti nel 2012 stava vendendo una quota di minoranza (il 15 %) dell'Inter a due società cinesi: la “China Railway Construction Corporation” e la QSL Sports Limited, si firmò il preliminare, però poi lo stesso Moratti dichiarò che alla fine non se ne sarebbe fatto più nulla: "«Credo che i tifosi abbiano capito abbastanza bene la situazione di questa trattativa. Da parte loro (dei cinesi) la volontà di fare c'è sempre, anche se si sono incartati. Credo che la volontà di fare e il loro spirito di iniziativa sia in contrasto con una serie di regole interne cinesi. Quindi non sono ancora riusciti a risolvere la questione in termini tali da poter poi fare a noi una proposta di passaggio soddisfacente. Abbiamo comunque un contratto importante con loro, ma non credo che varrà quello per mettere in condizione loro di poterlo rispettare, perché se non possono farlo non possono farlo»."

Possibile quindi che stia succedendo la stessa cosa con noi (seppur il preliminare non sia stato ancora firmato)?

Tornando all'Inter questo blog, poi, specifica che il Suning è una delle tre aziende più importanti che non è a partecipazione statale e quindi non ha avuto bisogno di troppi nullaosta per acquistare i nerazzurri, quindi la situazione potrebbe essere totalmente diversa dalla nostra.


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Plausibile @re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] che dietro questi "rinvii" mai ufficiali in realtà si nascondesse il closing (da lì il problema di smuovere soldi dalla Cina)?
> Possibile che l'ultima volta in cui è arrivato Galatioto abbiano firmato il preliminare e ora si vada per closing (come fatto da Suning)?


La casistica contempla la formula del contratto di compravendita, anche definitivo, e del closing differito, termine al quale collegare il pagamento del prezzo. Ciò accade quando, a seguito del completamento degli accertamenti da parte del venditore, quest'ultimo sia in grado di impegnarsi a trasferire le quote anche a fronte di un prezzo solo parzialmente ricevuto. Può darsi che nel caso di specie questa formula sia utilizzata allorché le parti abbiano constatato che il consenso all'operazione sia stato pienamente raggiunto benché condizionato ad autorizzazioni successive, come quelle statali ad esempio. Le parti dunque provvedono da subito al trasferimento delle quote ed alla costituzione dei corpi sociali, convenendo ad un momento successivo il versamento del prezzo, che, segnando la liberazione delle quote, identifica il closing. In questo modo, il compratore è subito impegnato nella gestione ordinaria della società compravenduta, ivi compreso il mercato. È comprensibile che questa fase di accertamento sia piuttosto delicata, perché il venditore vuole verificare la piena e definitiva esecuzione del contratto dalla controparte, prima di impegnarsi a trasferire immediatamente la proprietà delle quote senza ricevere in pari tempo, in tutto o in parte, il prezzo. Quando ciò accade il livello delle intese ormai è assoluto. Vedremo.


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> C'è un noto blog, molto affidabile, che ha fatto chiarezza su questa trattativa societaria, imputando possibili colpe del ritardo delle firme al fatto che lo stato cinese non ha ancora dato il via libera a quelle imprese a partecipazione statale. Lo stesso blog riporta un episodio: Moratti nel 2012 stava vendendo una quota di minoranza (il 15 %) dell'Inter a due società cinesi: la “China Railway Construction Corporation” e la QSL Sports Limited, si firmò il preliminare, però poi lo stesso Moratti dichiarò che alla fine non se ne sarebbe fatto più nulla: "«Credo che i tifosi abbiano capito abbastanza bene la situazione di questa trattativa. Da parte loro (dei cinesi) la volontà di fare c'è sempre, anche se si sono incartati. Credo che la volontà di fare e il loro spirito di iniziativa sia in contrasto con una serie di regole interne cinesi. Quindi non sono ancora riusciti a risolvere la questione in termini tali da poter poi fare a noi una proposta di passaggio soddisfacente. Abbiamo comunque un contratto importante con loro, ma non credo che varrà quello per mettere in condizione loro di poterlo rispettare, perché se non possono farlo non possono farlo»."
> 
> Possibile quindi che stia succedendo la stessa cosa con noi (seppur il preliminare non sia stato ancora firmato)?
> 
> Tornando all'Inter questo blog, poi, specifica che il Suning è una delle tre aziende più importanti che non è a partecipazione statale e quindi non ha avuto bisogno di troppi nullaosta per acquistare i nerazzurri, quindi la situazione potrebbe essere totalmente diversa dalla nostra.


È del tutto evidente che il problema di questa operazione sono le autorizzazioni governative allo sblocco di valuta su estero. L'amministrazione centrale di Pechino è scrupolosa e lenta nella evasione di queste procedure, per il completamento della pratica per ChemChina nel M&A di Pirelli ci sono voluti più di sette mesi, e qui saremmo ad appena tre. Non è un problema di garanzie finanziarie, senza di quelle il 10 maggio, ed il 7 luglio per il MoA sul 100 per cento, non si sarebbe sottoscritto alcunché. È un problema burocratico, che mal si concilia con i tempi della stagione sportiva. Le parti ne hanno avuto da subito la dolorosa consapevolezza, se vero quanto riportato nel comunicato Fininvest del 10 maggio scorso, scritto da una rediviva Cassandra. Ma tant'è.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La casistica contempla la formula del contratto di compravendita, anche definitivo, e del closing differito, termine al quale collegare il pagamento del prezzo. Ciò accade quando, a seguito del completamento degli accertamenti da parte del venditore, quest'ultimo sia in grado di impegnarsi a trasferire le quote anche a fronte di un prezzo solo parzialmente ricevuto. Può darsi che nel caso di specie questa formula sia utilizzata allorché le parti abbiano constatato che il consenso all'operazione sia stato pienamente raggiunto benché condizionato ad autorizzazioni successive, come quelle statali ad esempio. Le parti dunque provvedono da subito al trasferimento delle quote ed alla costituzione dei corpi sociali, convenendo ad un momento successivo il versamento del prezzo, che, segnando la liberazione delle quote, identifica il closing. In questo modo, il compratore è subito impegnato nella gestione ordinaria della società compravenduta, ivi compreso il mercato. È comprensibile che questa fase di accertamento sia piuttosto delicata, perché il venditore vuole verificare la piena e definitiva esecuzione del contratto dalla controparte, prima di impegnarsi a trasferire immediatamente la proprietà delle quote senza ricevere in pari tempo, in tutto o in parte, il prezzo. Quando ciò accade il livello delle intese ormai è assoluto. Vedremo.





Casnop ha scritto:


> È del tutto evidente che il problema di questa operazione sono le autorizzazioni governative allo sblocco di valuta su estero. L'amministrazione centrale di Pechino è scrupolosa e lenta nella evasione di queste procedure, per il completamento della pratica per ChemChina nel M&A di Pirelli ci sono voluti più di sette mesi, e qui saremmo ad appena tre. Non è un problema di garanzie finanziarie, senza di quelle il 10 maggio, ed il 7 luglio per il MoA sul 100 per cento, non si sarebbe sottoscritto alcunché. È un problema burocratico, che mal si concilia con i tempi della stagione sportiva. Le parti ne hanno avuto da subito la dolorosa consapevolezza, se vero quanto riportato nel comunicato Fininvest del 10 maggio scorso, scritto da una rediviva Cassandra. Ma tant'è.



Lo ripetiamo da tempo, ma ribadirlo non fa mai male


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/intervist...-e-tanto-altro-video-vt39147.html#post1030456


----------



## pablog1585 (5 Agosto 2016)

Sento che è il giorno buono


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

allora io il 10 parto e vado a girare a Pechino , vuoi vedere che l'annuncio che aspetto da 10 anni me lo becco in diretta la


----------



## Fabius.85 (5 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi secondo il Corriere della Sera (notizia sparata sulla homepage del loro sito) la cessione è praticamente fatta al gruppo di Sal Galatioto e Gancikoff. Tra qualche ora si dovrebbe tenere in Sardegna il meeting che sancirà il passaggio definitivo del Milan al gruppo cinese.


----------

